# Service Sink



## VLADIMIR LEVIN (Oct 4, 2019)

In lieu of required service sink, is a floor drain with hose bib allowed?
I could swear that I have specified that before but cannot find it anywhere in the code.


----------



## steveray (Oct 4, 2019)

Could be an exception/ modification, but not by base code.....


----------



## mark handler (Oct 4, 2019)

What type of project?
Your Health department may allow it?
Don't know of it in the plumbing code.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 4, 2019)

The "intent" of a service sink is to trap and direct periodic flow (as in beneath ice basins and drink dispensers), not to create a trip hazard as what you are suggesting might do..


----------



## VLADIMIR LEVIN (Oct 4, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> The "intent" of a service sink is to trap and direct periodic flow (as in beneath ice basins and drink dispensers), not to create a trip hazard as what you are suggesting might do..



I thought it was to be able to fill a bucket (and such) for cleaning purposes; what you are describing sounds like an indirect drain... (maybe its just semantics).

I'd like to put a drain in the floor of a bathroom and dump water into it.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 4, 2019)

The service sink is also to be able to empty a bucket without creating a hazard from soapy water running over the floor.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 4, 2019)

The intent is so the cleaning people won't use the lavatory or a kitchen sink for dirty work. Sure someone could use a bucket but the cleaning people will use the most convent thing to clean rags, mops, plungers, filters, etc. and I don't think the ICC wants to require anything portable like a bucket in buildings.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 4, 2019)

VLADIMIR LEVIN said:


> I thought it was to be able to fill a bucket (and such) for cleaning purposes; what you are describing sounds like an indirect drain... (maybe its just semantics).
> 
> I'd like to put a drain in the floor of a bathroom and dump water into it.



Then it is a floor drain, not a service sink.


----------



## HForester (Oct 7, 2019)

Here's the IPC Commentary concerning "service sinks":


The “service sinks” required by Table 403.1 are intended to be of a type suitable for janitorial and building maintenance purposes. Service sinks include mop sinks/basins, utility tub/sinks, janitor sinks, slop sinks and laundry trays. Only one service sink is required for the entire building, except that hospitals are required to have a service sink on each floor. The one service sink per building should be in a location that can be accessed from all portions of the building. For example, in a building that has multiple tenant spaces, locating the service sink for the entire building in a tenant space that cannot be accessed by janitors for a different tenant would be inappropriate. Persons responsible for janitorial and maintenance services in the building have access to the required sink without the need to enter one tenant space in order to service a different tenant space. This does not mean that the service sink must be in an open area of the building for use by any occupant, such as visitors. The service sink can be located in a locked janitor’s closet to which the appropriate personnel has access by key or door lock code. Note e to the table allows business and mercantile occupancies of 15 or fewer persons to not require a service sink. Service sinks in these small occupancies are rarely used.


----------



## HForester (Oct 7, 2019)

I have recently seen some of the "big box" store restrooms with a hot water hose bibb on the restroom wall.  There is a floor drain in the room. The IPC requires neither. I doubt that there are many code officials that would accept that as the required service sink but then, strangers things have been accepted.


----------



## classicT (Oct 7, 2019)

HForester said:


> I have recently seen some of the "big box" store restrooms with a hot water hose bibb on the restroom wall.  There is a floor drain in the room. The IPC requires neither. I doubt that there are many code officials that would accept that as the required service sink but then, strangers things have been accepted.


Watch those hose bibs, they are required to have a vacuum breaker, but seldom do. (UPC 603.5.7/IPC 608.15.4.2)


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 7, 2019)

How much money is saved by doing that?

Can substitute for a homeless shower after hours.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 8, 2019)

A Floor Drain or Floor Sink is not a service sink.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 8, 2019)

Doesn't this cover "utility" sinks:

SECTION 418
SINKS
418.1 Approval. Sinks shall conform to ASME A112.19.1/
CSA B45.2, ASME A112.19.2/CSA B45.1, ASME
A112.19.3/CSA B45.4 or CSA B45.5/IAPMO Z124.
418.2 Sink waste outlets. Sinks shall be provided with waste
outlets having a diameter not less than 11/2 inches (38 mm). A
strainer or crossbar shall be provided to restrict the clear
opening of the waste outlet.
418.3 Moveable sink systems. Moveable sink systems shall
comply with ASME A112.19.12.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 8, 2019)

Sinks yes but not floor drains.


----------

